# SIL - Smiles Inclusive



## System (28 March 2018)

Smiles Inclusive Limited intends to acquire 52 dental practices which will be brought under the new 'Totally Smiles' brand.

Having acquired the practices, Totally Smiles will contract to provide to dentists all facilities and services necessary for dental practitioners to provide dental services to patients of the practice, and will receive a service fee from dental practitioners for these services. This will be under a Facilities and Services Agreement (FASA).

The Totally Smiles business model involves former owners of the practices (or their nominees or transferees) (JV Partners) entering into practice-specific profit sharing arrangements under the Joint Venture Partner Programme. The JV Partners typically buy-in to the Joint Venture Partner Programme under a Joint Venture Partner Agreement for a single upfront contribution, and are entitled to an agreed proportion of the profit of the relevant practice, as well as retaining exposure to movements in the capital value of the practice.

It is anticipated that SIL will list on the ASX during April 2018.

http://smilesinc.com.au


----------

